# Funky Waves Sub Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Funky Waves and the Shack announce the Funky Waves Sub Giveaway!*

*Want an opportunity to win your choice of several customized Funky Waves SDX15 Subduction 15" subwoofers? *

The winner will get to choose from among several different customized combinations as follows:

Enclosure and finish combination options:

A dual SDX15 sealed passive subwoofer. Box with front or down firing drivers or cylinder with front firing drivers. With premium finish, high gloss black, exotic lacewood, figured Makore, or laminated aluminium. Sizes; Box optional shape 5 - 8 cubic feet internal. Cylinder, 19-23" diameter 37 - 57" tall.(max 55" in Makore, 48" in lacewood.) 
A pair of FW15.1 Vented passive subwoofers. Cylinder style. Standard finish, textured black ends with black or grey carpet. 19" diameter, 57" tall.
Dual 18" passive radiator subwoofer, with premium finish, high gloss black, exotic lacewood, figured Makore, or laminated aluminium. Box optional shape 2.8 - 5.3 cubic feet.
 
Available upgrades:

Built in ED LT1300 amplifier, $450, for option 3. $800 (two amplifiers) for options 1,2 
Separate enclosures for each driver for option 1, $300
High gloss black end caps for option 2, $200 

Note: We would like to thank Bob at Creative Sound Solutions for his contribution towards the subs that will given away.

*Qualifications:*


Qualification period is from _February 1, 2008 through April 30, 2008_.
Qualifying members must be registered by March 31, 2008 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held at the beginning of May 2008 from the qualified entries.
You must start a minimum of 5 new threads during the qualification period.*
You must have a minimum of 75 posts during the qualification period.* 
5 of the 75 posts must be in the Funky Waves forum section.
25 of the 75 posts must be posted between _April 1, 2008 and April 30, 2008_
_No post-padding allowed or you will be disqualified without notice!_
**Qualifying Forum Categories for Threads and Posts*

DIY Speakers and Subwoofers
Manufactured Speakers and Subwoofers
Home Theater | Audio and Video
Home Theater Installation and Systems
HD World | Computers | Games | Media

Tell us which of the three options you will choose and why using the Winner's choice of Funky Waves Subs thread. (You can change your selection anytime.)
Make sure your equipment is listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the Funky Waves Sub Giveaway Qualification Thread.
Winner must agree to post a user's review thread here at the Shack in the Funky Waves forum within 180 days of receiving the sub.

Shipping over $250 and/or outside of the U.S. or Canada will be the responsibility of the winner.
*You can contact Nathan at Funky Waves for a shipping quote, with your choice, to your location.*

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by March 31, 2008 in order to qualify.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

Questions and comments may be posted in this thread.

Best of luck to all qualified entrants... :T


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Qualification period begins :yay:today:yay:

Here is a picture of a variation of option three, unfinished. To be known as FW15.3 24" cubed


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

wow, thats gorgeous! When are we gonna see some of that fw 15.1?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Hopefully very soon, I dont have any pictures and we have no stock right now, but we are working on them. Will look identical to the FW12.1 just bigger.

Here is an in room response graph of the FW15.3, with two eq filters to bring down 22hz and 40hz bumps. Tuneing landed at 17.45hz


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

See the FW15.3 thread


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

The giveaway subwoofer is finished and ships tomorrow.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That is simply beyond incredible, Nathan! Your workmanship is outstanding!


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

He _do_ put the funky in it, don't he?! Very attractive and unusual.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Yeah! I won that! Come to daddy!:jiggy: 

I really like the way that the grills look with the SDX's.It looks top-notch and it'll be shipping with my massive XXX 18 sub, which also looks incredible I might add. The only problem is between those 2 great looking subs, the rest of my system/s are going to be looking homely and bland in comparison:sad:! 

Thanks Nathan, FunkyWaves Audio, CSS and The Home Theater Shack!!!!!:hail::hail::hail:

Also don't forget about the SDX10 giveaway contest going on. You can't win if you don't enter!


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I recieved the SDX sub along with my XXX sub yesterday and I spent this afternoon getting them into the house. I was honestly kind of stunned at how big and nicely finished they were. Then the perma grin set in:bigsmile:. My friends/ family who have seen them or helped thus far think I'm crazy. 

I must say that the SDX sub is BIG, much bigger than I thought it would be, or that it appeared in the pics. It's a non issue for me though. After carrying the also much heavier than anticipated SDX sub into the house, getting the mammoth XXX sub stood up, out of the trailer, 4 steps up into the house and then taking the SDX sub up a full flight and a half of steps...I'm done for the day.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics of the SDX sub after I got it uncrated and into the house.Little bit of dust in there and not the best pictures ( I'm no photographer) but you get the idea. I haven't had a chance to really listen to it yet, or start dialing it in. That will be soon. Going to do the XXX sub first.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Well here it is... my review...finally! Sorry about the super long delay (I apologize). I've just been so busy and it took me a long time to give this it's proper due. I was out of the country for a few weeks and I wanted to do the XXX sub first, since that one is my baby. 

I've been listening to this sub for the last couple of weeks and it is nice. First off as the pictures show it looks great. The sound is just as good as the looks. The system that it's in now did not have a dedicated SW, but I did have very large floorstanders. Modified Klipsch CF-4's that have 2 ported 12" drivers in each one, that are solid down to 30hz. I have 4 of these running everything but the CC. At first I was running the mains and surrounds set to large plus the SW, but this just didn't sound right. I've since switched to a 50hz crossover with the CF-4's set to small and the SDX's just getting the bass below 50hz. This sounds much better. The amplifier I'm using is a Crown CE4000 and the EQ will be done with a Behringer DCX2496. 

So far this SW has handled all of my listening with no problems or bad noises. I don't normally listen any higher than -10db from REF level, so this is not surprising. I haven't really tried pushing this system yet. Compared to my old dual Velodyne CT-150 set-up this sounds more powerful and more effortless in the low bass. The CT-150's have response that drops like a rock after 30hz and really no useable output below 25hz, but they do sound very clean and get quite loud from 30hz up. The SQ with music is about equal between the 2. I always thought that the CT-150 sounded great with music. 

The disclaimer with all of this is that I'm comparing the SDX's with what I remember of the CT-150's sound in the 3 ( and now 4) rooms I've used them in for the last 7 years. I never had them in this room though. I have not run REW on the SDX's yet and there has been no EQ applied either. They do sound a bit rolled off below 25hz but not as much as the CT-150's. I seems that my room gain is not quite enough to bring the 10-25hz stuff up to the level of 40hz-50hz. May have to EQ.

Compared to the big XXX sub things are a bit different. The SDX's do not have the sense of elemental low end power that the XXX does. This shouldn't really surprise anyone. With music and the upper bass the SDX's seem to be more sensitive and dynamiconder:. Again please remember that these are 2 different rooms and 2 completely different set-ups. 

I will try to do all of the same testing on the SDX's that I've done on the XXX with REW in the next week or 2. After I determine the EQ needed and make any placement changes if any, I'll compare the sound again. It may very well change things a bit if I need to boost the low end as I likely do. I may also go ahead and move to an 80hz crossover.

Hopefully it won't take me 2 months this time!


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Well it didn't take me 2 months this time! I'm really liking these SDX's they just sound good and mix really well with the big CF4's. I switched the SW position and moved it into a corner. HELLO lowend:wave:. I know have a slight house curve going on, but I wont complain. Note that this FR is with no smoothing, no EQ and is at the listening position. The roll off below 9hz is due to the CE4000's internal 3rd order filter at 8hz. I've been LUCKY! First I had a nice room response with the FW3X and then I get this. 

























Here is the full range response with one of the CF4's running. The sub is calibrated about 3db hot. this graph has 1/6 octave smoothing. I think it looks decent.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

More graphs. 

This is the response at a different listening position. 











Here is the power compression test taken from the listening position, which is a distance of in-between 3 and 4 meters, with a 5.5s sweep duration, 0-100hz, . The highest level sweep is the loudest it will go. The amps clip lights start flashing (20-30hz ) if I go any louder, so the system is amp limited. This is not surprising as it's operating 8ohm bridged into 2 drivers sealed.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I did some distortion tests at a high power level with different freq's. These are at the listening position. The THD was below 10% for all tests except for 20hz and 25hz where the THD was about 19% for both.

The frequencies tested were 10, 12.5, 16, 20, 25, 32, 40, 50 and 64hz.





64HZ, 101.7db, 1.925% THD














50HZ, 102.1db, 4.024% THD













40HZ, 109.2db, 7.764% THD













32HZ, 108.5db, 8.067% THD


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

25HZ, 110db, 19.047% THD













20HZ, 110.1db, 19.024% THD














16HZ, 110.2db, 8.031% THD

















12.5HZ, 102.5db, 7.852% THD

















10HZ, 104.3db, 8.963% THD


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

That really is one beautiful sub Ricci! Did Nathan ever post any details on its construction? I am curious to know how he did managed a cylinder with a flat front.

Can you take a moment to explain how you did the distortion measurements and what we are looking at with those graphs? I am new to REW, but am eager to learn its capabilities beyond strait up fr measurements.

Fred


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

It looks like 10, 12.5, 16, 20, 25, 32, 40, 50 and 64hz with very high dB output sine waves and the fundamental distortion harmonics resulting there of.


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

Ahh, sneaky. 64Hz is listed last and posted 1st.

Now that I've solved the puzzle, do I get to learn the secret hand shake? It might be a little complicated for me though.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I've added labels to the graphs.

What you are looking at is the highest spike on the graph should correspond to the fundamental tone of the graph. With very low distortion the rest of the frequencies on the graph should be very low in level. Mostly we are looking at the level of the harmonics compared to the fundamental frequency. For 20hz the harmonics would be 40, 60, 80, 100, 120, 140 etc...


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Ricci. I had a chuckle, at my own expense, when I realized how I _wasn't_ looking at the graphs. I need to go back and do some reading to understand how to interpret them, but they will serve as a good example when I do.

Fred


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Waterfall chart.


----------

